# Where can I buy live rock from? - Vancouver Island



## Jon

Hello, I live on vancouver island and I am planning on setting up a nano reef tank. Does anyone know where I can buy live rock from?

Also, is there anything I should be aware of with live rock?

I see some websites offer dry rock, but I am guessing live rock is better?



Thanks so much!


----------



## TomC

If you don't mind paying for shipping, try J & L.


----------



## mollyb

pretty sure both Creatures and Blue World in Victoria offer live rock...


----------



## uraniumman

Dude, there are some online shops with shipping. Just search on the internet. Yeah, you are right there is no sense to buy dry rocks, you can find the same rock outside or at the beach. So live rock is a very good choice because it is highly valued in the aquarium trade. It introduces a diverse array of bacteria, algae, and invertebrates to the closed marine environment and functions as a superior biological filter that hosts aerobic and anaerobic nitrifying bacteria required for the nitrogen cycle that processes waste.


----------



## Dietmar

Personally, I would pick up LR. If shipped in this cold weather, It can become dead really quick.
Snowing here today, Surrey!


----------



## TomC

This thread is two years old. I imagine he has it by now.


----------



## Dietmar

Oh boy,
I should look at the date more often


----------



## Jon

LOL....thanks so much for the replies!

Yes, it took me 2 years to finally get started, I bought live rock from Blue World in Victoria last month!


----------

